# Another toad in my bathroom



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

So much for plumbers advice “happens once in blue moon”. He was on mirror above sink











Definitely putting guards on roof pipes


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I threw towel on him an threw him outside. Look at toes. Maybe tree frog


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Those suction cups on his feet indicate that's a Glass Frog. Don't believe everything i say.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

When I first moved in I had three different breads living in the rock wall just out my door. One evening when we had a down pour I was outside watching the rain, I looked down to see my three friends lined up beside me watching the rain.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Invasive Cuban frog. Bad frog


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

It didn't look like that, but up on the roof one day I found a tree frog (I assume) in the vent pipe from the bathroom. It was a hot summer day, and it was one of those smooth, shiny-skinned frogs which I'd think wouldn't survive more than a few minutes in the sun. How he got there, I'll never know. Could they live in the drain pipes and/or septic tank?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Capt. I hear soft thuds during the night as these frogs jump on the windows. 
My old plumber said they get on the roof and go down the vent. I don’t know if they fall in or what. Or maybe attracted to the humidity in the pipes.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Wait, that wasn't me, I don't even know where your bathroom is . . . . .


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I’m creeped out an can’t sleep. I could switch bedrooms but who wants to do that. Im covering the toilet, closing sink drains an won’t use that bathroom till guards are on pipes. 

Not convenient!


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

I always thought frogs were kinda cute. They have no teeth or claws. None of the ones around here are poisonous. And they eat bugs. Personally, of all the critters which can invade a house, frogs would be the least of my worries.

Still wondering if they are just attracted to the vent pipes, or actually live in the plumbing.


----------



## finisher65 (Apr 7, 2019)

As Capt Tom said, they're harmless so don't be afraid of them.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

A long time ago I had one in my cellar for years.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Just about 10 miles up the mountain above me there is a little area that has a protected tiny toad. There are times in the years it is not worth going up there. They are half the size of a dime


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

These cuban tree frogs are an invasive nuisance and threaten our native frogs they also do damage as they clog drains and they can get in electrical boxes and they secrete an irritant on their skin which can burn your eyes or your skin so the University of Florida site said wear gloves an capture them
and put a benzocaine on their back to numb them then put in a plastic bag sealed in your freezer and when they’re dead discard them but you have to kill them humanely. I don’t see where one method of killing is more humane than the other. 

What would scare me is if I go in my bathroom in the middle of the night and one jumps on me. The main thing, the head of my bed is along the same wall as my bathroom door and I have a big four poster which I can’t move myself the chances of one jumping on my face in the middle of the night freaks me out. These critters can get up to 6”.

I put a backflow preventer on a spigot near this bathroom and it drips so I need to try and fix it as moisture attracts these stupid frogs.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

There was nothing humane about what we did to frogs when I was a kid.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Neal, that map is so cute......

“High toad volume “


Eew, I still remember the smell when dissecting one in school. Yuck.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Neal, couldn’t be worse then us kids at night catching lightning bugs an decorating our hands with the light part and dancing around in the dark waving our hands like a bunch of little heathens.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

We were building the house right behind our house, so we would just pop home for lunch and we heard a frog as we did. On our way back he was still crooking and my son went looking for him. Our lots all have a 10" storm drain and here it was in the back yard with no lid and the frog was at the bottom about 10 ft down. My son nail a long stick to a little block and puts it down the hole. I said not a chance he will get on it. I was wrong. he jumped on it right away and took the elevate ride up.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Your frog was happy to get out of that drain. 


Up north my ex went frog gigging an fixed fried legs to eat. Daughter scowled at her dinner plate an said suspiciously “whats this”. He said little bitty chicken legs.


----------

